# Oops litter from a young female in Florida



## Synchro246 (Jun 10, 2018)

I got a pair of females to home with my rat who lost her sister, one died of pneumonia very quickly the other responded to treatment and birthed a litter of 10 yesterday. Mama, Dinah, is super sweet and I will be undoubtedly keeping 2- 3 females from the litter. The other 7- 8 will need homes. She's a grey hooded dumbo who was with 2dumbo brothers when I got her. One one hooded the other was all gray with a white belly (Berkshire? ) presumably they are the fathers however one can never know. If anyone is interested in adopting them I'm charging a rehoming fee moderately greater than feeder rats in my area. If you're well vetted by the community I'd waive that just so they have a good home.


----------



## Rusty7 (May 25, 2018)

Are they still available? If so, can you post some pictures of them please?


----------



## Synchro246 (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes! There are 5 boys available and 1- 2 girls. 

I don't have pics of everyone yet but here are some samples. They're clickable thumbnails








Mama is on the left


----------



## Synchro246 (Jun 10, 2018)

One more sorry


----------



## Synchro246 (Jun 10, 2018)

I've decided to keep 2 boys and 2 girls (seperate enclosures until I can get the boys neutered)
So there are 4 boys and 2 girls needing homes.


----------



## Rusty7 (May 25, 2018)

Thank you for the photos and the information! I'm really sorry for any inconveniences from asking all of these questions, but I was wondering if you were willing to drive a bit to rehome these rats? If so, how far are you willing to go? I live in South Florida and my parents aren't really up to long drives, but I can pay for any transportation expenses if necessary.

How long do you plan to keep them? It might be a while before I feel like I'm ready for the responsibility.


----------



## Rusty7 (May 25, 2018)

By the way, I don't mean I want you to keep any for the purpose of potential adopters. I'm just contacting a few sources to see where I can get two or three pet rats when I'm ready. I've been working for a while to earn enough for a vet fund and critter nation and do well in school when the school year starts so I don't have to sacrifice time with my rats for studying, but I might not have the money and time to get rats until winter break this year or later. I'm hoping to get them soon, but there is a chance I will not keep up enough with my responsibilities next year to get pet rats, so please don't consider this to be a serious interest in immediate adoption.


----------

